# Pre-wedding @ Heritage City Penang



## jooiwah (Jul 30, 2012)

Pre-wedding assignment taken in the Heritage City Penang. More photo please click *HERE*


1.






2.





3.





4.





5.






More photo please click *HERE*


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 30, 2012)

Nicely captured, with the exception of #4... I'm not digging the lens flare. 

You seemed to be a talented individual, I look forward to seeing more of your work. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## michael9000000 (Jul 30, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Nicely captured, with the exception of #4... I'm not digging the lens flare.
> 
> You seemed to be a talented individual, I look forward to seeing more of your work. Welcome to the forum!



I second that opinion...  The camera work is extraordinary!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 30, 2012)

I actually like the glare! the sky is blown out but the glare actually adds another effect! Nice set!


----------



## jooiwah (Aug 10, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Nicely captured, with the exception of #4... I'm not digging the lens flare.
> 
> You seemed to be a talented individual, I look forward to seeing more of your work. Welcome to the forum!



Thanks tyler....



michael9000000 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, more photos are coming...  




JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> I actually like the glare! the sky is blown out but the glare actually adds another effect! Nice set!


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 11, 2012)

man, this guy came out of left field... and like a boss! Great work man.


----------



## Granddad (Aug 11, 2012)

I like the flare, too. Love the colours and great choice of settings. I'm also looking forward to seeing more of your work. :thumbup:

...I followed the link and saw more. Wish I had a tenth of your talent!


----------

